# ATV sticker for Wyoming side of the Gorge?



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I've learned that you must get a special use sticker for any 4 wheeler or snowmobile that is used in Wyoming. I'm headed to the Manila area and points north next week and we are considering taking a 4 wheeler. We will be traveling from Price to Vernal and then over to Manila. Does anyone know if the stickers are available in Manila? The Wyoming website that sells the stickers is out of order. I know they are available at the Buckboard area, but we don't plan to go that far north. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or information.
Mike


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I broke down and called the Wyoming Parks department that administers the OHV sticker program. Their phone number is 307-777-3531. Their website and toll-free number are currently out of service. You can purchase the stickers by calling and they will mail them to you. There are no places in Manila that sell the stickers. Outlets are located in most Wyoming cities on the way from SLC to Manila, but not along the route I use. I hope this helps anyone else that may be in the same situation.

According to the woman I spoke to, the stickers are not sold by the store at Buckboard.

Mike


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TopH2O said:


> I broke down and called the Wyoming Parks department that administers the OHV sticker program. Their phone number is 307-777-3531. Their website and toll-free number are currently out of service. You can purchase the stickers by calling and they will mail them to you. There are no places in Manila that sell the stickers. Outlets are located in most Wyoming cities on the way from SLC to Manila, but not along the route I use. I hope this helps anyone else that may be in the same situation.
> 
> According to the woman I spoke to, the stickers are not sold by the store at Buckboard.
> 
> Mike


Ah.....I didn't know we had "cities" in Wyoming. 

Hey, there's a lot of rabbits up there this year.

Good luck


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

> Ah.....I didn't know we had "cities" in Wyoming.


OMG, you're right. I should have said "hamlets of Wyoming". It's still one of my favorite places away from home.


----------

